# Omega 3



## shy1984 (Sep 5, 2007)

What has been everybody's experiences with omega 3? I've been taking about 3.4 grams per day for about two weeks, and I have to say I am much more sociable and less depressed.


----------



## mcnabj (May 21, 2005)

Hello. I started taking omega 3 when I stopped ssri's. It helped get me over the drug. My depression has lifted with omega 3 but it took awhile and dedicated use. It has done nothing for my anxiety. I think fish oils are a good thing for depression but effects take some time. There are very good reports on their health benefits.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I take omega 3s every day. I think they help my depression *a little* but mainly help me to think clearer, which is something I need.


----------



## shy1984 (Sep 5, 2007)

How much do you guys take? I find you have to take around 3000mg (3 grams) for effect.

It definitely eases depression, but also takes some edge off anxiety. I'm not saying it kills it, but I am definitely naturally holding eye contact with people much longer. In fact I'm finding eye contact is kind of it's own mode of communication.


----------



## mcnabj (May 21, 2005)

I take about 4000mg of fish oil concentrate a day. I think I may need more but it makes my face oily. I spit the dose up to two times a day with some food.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I only take 1,000 a day, or one pill. I probably should take more to see if I get a better effect.


----------



## shy1984 (Sep 5, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> I only take 1,000 a day, or one pill. I probably should take more to see if I get a better effect.


You definitely should!

Other problems with the supplement might be:
1. Not in glass bottle (glass prevents oxygen breaking down the oil)
2. Not kept refridgerated

Anybody else have any experience with omega3?


----------



## maninthemiddle33 (Nov 13, 2007)

I take it because I still hold the belief that it helps me grow more brain cells to remember how to socialize.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

-


----------



## shy1984 (Sep 5, 2007)

ag said:


> ok, I just read literature on fish oil and mood disorders. It said that 1g of EPA is optimal. In one of the studies, subjects given 1g of EPA daily for 3 months showed ~50% reduction in depression and also impovement in anxiety. 2g and 4g of EPA/day did not produce results better than placebo.
> In another study, subjects given 1g of DHA for some time showed no improvement. So apparently, DHA is irrelevant.


I wouldn't worry too much about getting exact dosage. The 1g EPA is just one study; numerous other studies use standard fish oil extract (with about equal EPA/DHA) and up to 9g/day of it with positive results. Personally I use 3.4 g/day of fish oil (DHA and EPA) with promising results. I'm working on collating all the omega 3 studies, but here is an APA review paper that does about the same thing: http://www.biovita.fi/suomi/pdf/APA_2006.pdf


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

-


----------



## shy1984 (Sep 5, 2007)

ag said:


> shy1984 said:
> 
> 
> > ag said:
> ...


Google "social anxiety" "omega 3" like that. There are a few studies floating around that speak specifically to anxiety and one or two to SA.

It's hard to answer your question since I've never had too much of a problem with depression.

After having been on it for about 6 weeks I would say it takes SA down by about 30-40%. There is definitely still anxiety. However, I find that I am spontaneously making eye contact and smiling upon meeting new people (like a waiter at a restaurant), something I have never done. I am more talkative around family and the few close friends I have.

Also, full effects might not be seen till 12 weeks or so as it slowly incorporates into the brain.

I definitely will continue to take it.


----------



## take_no_bull (Nov 13, 2007)

i have been taking omega 3 fish oils for about 2 years now. I love seafood but i dont really buy and cook nowhere near the amount of fish we are all supposed to eat in a week (3-4 servings a week). I buy salmon oil capsules that claim it comes from deep cold water sources like alaska. Also, i take flax seed oil capsules Plus COD LIVER OIL CAPS. There has been a general improvement in my mental clarity...less brain ''fogginess''...more alert. Everyday i take my omega 3's and my vitamins that are also helpful for energy and mood= b12, b5, C, e, zinc and magnesium. Its important to mention....eat good foods everyday (dont eat unhealthy and then take vitamins only) , cut out excess sugars, soda pops and fatty fried foods. Our body and mind (brain) needs good nourishment....feed it c*r*ap, you will feel like c*r*a*p.!


----------



## foggydays (Aug 23, 2007)

does anyone know what epa/dha amounts are in a 213 g can of salmon. there is a little over 6 g of omega 3 in a can, but i cant find the epa/dha amounts?

and do omega 3's stay in your blood long?


----------



## chixor43 (Jan 17, 2008)

The combination of Omega-3, Magnesium and L-Lysine has given me my life back. I have bouts with Anxiety, and with the fact that agorophobia and anxiety run in both sides of my family, I am a target for panic. My last "flareup" lasted several months and I hate taking Xanax or any other calmers that are sometimes necessary. I started taking Magnesium (due to my own research and its migraine prevention value) and Omega-3 (at the recomendation of a GREAT nutritionist, Elena Mauceri http://www.quick-weightloss-solutions.com/ ) and I also threw L-Lysine in there (at the recommendation of a Neurologist, to keep an Epstein-Barr virus at bay). This combination seems to work great for me. It takes a little time and a lot of dedication, but it is a miracle for me!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I finally found some fish oil omega 3 pills that are swallowable size!


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I find that when I take Omega-3 capsules, my breath has a fishy smell. I know they also sell odorless ones, which I don't have yet. I just pray that none of the hot SAS girls read this post, LOL.


----------



## missem (Jan 25, 2008)

I started taking Omega-3 yesterday after reading about its effects on depression and anxiety. It's still pretty early of course, but I felt more energetic and focused yesterday than usual, so hopefully this will continue. I still kind of am like that today too, though less so. I take 1 pill a day (1000 mg), cause I can't afford to buy a new bottle every month, plus I have oily skin and don't want to agitate it even more.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i bought some omega-3s in flax capsules today (maybe get those if you don't want that fishy taste). what dose has been beneficial for those who take it and have seen results? i've read 1-3mg but i'd like to hear about personal experiences first. (would it make a difference that i'm a small person?)


----------



## jaayhou (Jun 20, 2007)

Here's a great summary that includes hundreds of studies and trials with respect to fish oil:

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/fish-o ... nt-fishoil

Evidence was strongest for effect on reducing triglyceride levels, blood pressure, and risk for secondary cardiovascular disease. unfortunately, I don't see any information about improving mental clarity or other brain-related issues, although depression is mentioned.


----------



## gr15 (Apr 29, 2011)

I should give this a try.


----------



## Primus (Oct 3, 2010)

I love Carlson's Finest lemon flavored liquid fish oil. So much easier than swallowing a bunch of pills. Check out some reviews.


----------



## 2break (Apr 28, 2011)

I started to use omega 3 for about 4000mg per day, and it really helps me to reduce the depression and anxiety. Will keep it posted


----------



## Oobin (Jan 5, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone knows where one could get omega 3 online in large quantities. It seems like most people are saying that about 3g a day is best, but the most I can find are some pills with about 250mg of omega 3 in them. I'm also not sure which companies are most reliable. 

This is one of the few treatments where I've seen an almost universal consensus that it will at least somewhat treat anxiety, so I'm looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

To be honest I didn't notice a change in anxiety but heck, what's the harm? I actually take the omega-3's from my dog's supply, haha. But if you want to be normal, I've seen it sold in the freezer section of a regular grocery store. I'm sure health food stores would carry it.


----------



## nosce te ipsum (Oct 31, 2011)

it wont help anxiety, clinical depression maybe. depression from my crap life, nope does nothing for me. but i still take it for its other health benefits. I do feel a temporary..not buzz but a small high for 10 min after i take it. could have a placebo effect for some people

Make sure when you take it you read the labels on the back because they can be misleading to the actual amount of omega-3's your getting. on the label it will have the amount of mg's of DHA and EPA, the omega-3's that are beneficial for you. Than the total omega-3 fatty acids. if the DHA and EPA numbers do not account for 80-90% of the total omega-3's than its a low quality product and your not getting the omegas you need and are getting trash products. 

Ex. DHA - 500mg EPA - 450mg Omega-3 fatty acids -1050. So 90% of the omega 3's are the ones you need. 

Depending on your diet you need to adjust how much you consume. If you eat fish or other omega-3 rich foods than 1000mg or less with a meal per day is good. If you don't eat those foods, 2000mg of omega-3's will do the trick.

I use the carlsons liquid cod liver oil with lemon flavor. awesome stuff, tastes like a lemon fruitloop almost and no fish burps. 

1 teaspoon of carlsons = 1000mg omega 3's.

One last thing. If you are taking pills, first time you open a bottle and every 3 weeks after, cut one open and give it a sniff. The liquid inside the pills can go rancid without you being able to smell it.


----------



## sas2012solar (Sep 26, 2011)

*i*

I eat a fish a day )

Just kidding.. but darnit I want to start taking 6 grams a day I suppose I have to start eating canned fish again??

What about hemp seeds??

Anyone know???

Thx


----------

